# The size of a young mouse.......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

The satins I collected 4 weeks ago must be 8-10 weeks old now, I've just put them in with my pew does (the babies) who are 4 weeks old and they're bigger than the satins 

As they come from "pet" lines (the satins) I always guessed they wouldn't be huge but how can I get them to grow??

They look ridiculous next to my babies not to mention Ian's black who are half their age :lol:

Anything else I could be doing??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If the satins are 8-10 weeks then they won't grow a huge amount more. They are of course limited by genetic potential and the availability of nutrients, so the best thing you can do is to make sure they get the best food. People use things like bread soaked in Lactol (or sprinkled dry on food), dog kibble, Complan etc. to maximise size potential.


----------

